# 1099 doesnt state all income, uber is breaking law again



## ubermoose (Feb 4, 2018)

Uber issued me a 1099-misc reporting about 2700 of the nearly 7800 i actually earned and was deposited in to my account. 1099-misc is an official tax document. I did not receive a 1099-k like last year. (and interestingly, 1099-misc says the pay is from uber, not razor llc).

My question is, Does anyone know know what UBER is reporting to IRS? On the 2017 summary it breaks to gross booking fares and what I earned etc.

How do I know this is even accurate info, given how shady UBER is? I know how much was deposited into my bank, that's easy to verify.

However, I dont know the total they really charged passengers, just what they list on the 2017 summary.

What they are doing is illegal by not giving us an IRS document listing all income they paid us. A business has to report all the salary/wages they pay to contractors in the form of a 1099 of some variant. 

The 2017 tax summary is not a legal document, even if I take gross fares and use that (which I did), but what if they charged passengers more 9700 they claim?

The problem is if people only report whats on the 1099-misc, and it is grossly short of what was actually deposited in their account, they will get a letter from the irs a few years from now saying they under reported income, and now owe $$$$$$$ plus penalties and interest.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ubermoose said:


> Uber issued me a 1099-misc reporting about 2700 of the nearly 7800 i actually earned and was deposited in to my account. 1099-misc is an official tax document. I did not receive a 1099-k like last year. (and interestingly, 1099-misc says the pay is from uber, not razor llc).
> 
> My question is, Does anyone know know what UBER is reporting to IRS? On the 2017 summary it breaks to gross booking fares and what I earned etc.
> 
> ...


1099-K's are only required if gross amount is over $20,000. They're actually following the law for the first time this year. They didn't need to issue so many 1099K's in past years. 1099-M's are required if gross amount is over $600. That's why you got a 1099-m and not a 1099-k


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber breaking the law?

Never heard that one..

Something fishy is going on with some of these tax documents this year...

Not sure what to say to do.


----------



## ubermoose (Feb 4, 2018)

Do you understand what I wrote UBERTAXPRO?

Uber issued me a 1099-misc saying I was payed $2700 from uber.

In actuality, during the year 2017 I had over $7800 of deposits in my bank account from UBER. The 1099-misc, was just all the bonus/incentive money, according to yearly summary.

That is a difference of $5000+ that is not being reported on a 1099-misc, or 1099-k. RESPONSIBLE BUSINESS THAT FOLLOW THE LAW are supposed to report what they PAY CONTRACTORS in the form of a 1099. That is over $5000+ that I did not receive a 1099-misc, and that is not being reported on 1099K for.

My 2017 summary said the gross fare was aprox $9800. I dont know what they charged passengers, just what they write on a paper.



Maybe I am sensitive to this, because about a decade ago I was dealing with a real shady construction contractor. Long story short, this man ONLY paid me 2500 of $5000 he owed me. I have bank records to prove that. The SOB sent a 1099-MISC to IRS saying he paid me $7000 which was an outright fabrication. Businesses get to deduct salary/wages paid as an expense. That dude screwed me over by not paying what he owed, reported to IRS like he payed me more than what we even negotiated for, and then I got hit with a tax bill 3 years later saying I didnt report all my income. The IRS wouldnt believe me unless I got a corrected 1099... from they lying bastard! I got burned badly by that!


Without getting proper tax documents reporting income, how are we supposed to know the situation? What if Uber just sends a 1099-K to IRS after all, saying that they charged passengers 13,000 instead of whats on my 2017 summary? I may not know about it until years from now when I get a letter from IRS saying I didnt report all my income now I am left owing thousands of dollars.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ubermoose said:


> Do you understand what I wrote UBERTAXPRO?
> 
> Uber issued me a 1099-misc saying I was payed $2700 from uber.
> 
> ...


I understand exactly what your saying. Your correct about how earnings are not being reported. However, no matter how you or I feel about it, the fact is the companies involved (Uber, Raiser etc...) are following the current law. Read up on 1099K's and their rules and you'll see what I mean. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/1099-k-tax-basics.237014/


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> I understand exactly what your saying. Your correct about how earnings are not being reported. However, no matter how you or I feel about it, the fact is the companies involved (Uber, Raiser etc...) are following the current law. Read up on 1099K's and their rules and you'll see what I mean.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/1099-k-tax-basics.237014/


I think what people are failing to understand, or actually don't realize is that Uber considers themselves a THIRD PARTY PAYMENT PROCESSER. This allows them not to have to furnish all their Independent Contractors with 1099k's.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Uber Duber Chick said:


> I think what people are failing to understand, or actually don't realize is that Uber considers themselves a THIRD PARTY PAYMENT PROCESSER. This allows them not to have to furnish all their Independent Contractors with 1099k's.


Payments for driving come from a company called "Raiser" in my area. Raiser (sp) is the THIRD PARTY PAYMENT PROCESSOR. Uber pays the referral fees directly so for those they issue 1099-M when required. I would think that Uber gets paid from Raiser just like the drivers do. I'd like to see that 1099-K!!! Uber distances itself from everything, the streets, local laws, liability and payroll!


----------



## UBERMinivan (Jun 5, 2017)

I got a -K from Lyft which looks correct. But just the -Misc from Uber, which seemed strange to me.

At first I was just confused on how to pay my taxes, since I thought I would get an official form from Uber for my ENTIRE yearly earnings. BUT, it looks like you're just supposed to report your GROSS EARNINGS (which you find online) into your tax form just as you would tips and wages and pay your taxes on them - THE HONOR SYSTEM!

I guess you'd put that amount on a Schedule C, but not certain. Anyone know?

From the UBER HELP page on Taxes:
"If you don't qualify for either type of 1099, you'll still receive an Uber Tax Summary. This Tax Summary will give you the annual earnings information you need to easily file your taxes. "


----------



## JLKC (Dec 3, 2017)

Uber didn't even issue us 1099's even though we made well over the required $600. When I called they said only to those who earned over $20,000!
Federal Law requires a 1099 with $600 or more in earnings.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JLKC said:


> Uber didn't even issue us 1099's even though we made well over the required $600. When I called they said only to those who earned over $20,000!
> Federal Law requires a 1099 with $600 or more in earnings.


Yes, your correct for 1099-M's. However, your're issued a 1099-K for your driving activities with Uber. 1099K's only need to be issued for $20,000 and up.


----------



## JLKC (Dec 3, 2017)

Nope we were not issued a 1099 M or K. Just a Summary. M is for $600 or more. K is for $20,000 or more.


----------



## UBERMinivan (Jun 5, 2017)

I got a 1099-K from LYFT just for earing $3600. Uber reasoning is a bit suspect. But what can you do about it?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UBERMinivan said:


> I got a 1099-K from LYFT just for earing $3600. Uber reasoning is a bit suspect. But what can you do about it?


You don't have to issue 1099-K's for less then $20K. However, there is nothing that states you can't if you so decide. This is the first year Uber is following the letter of the law. In the past Uber issued 1099-K's for less like Lyft is doing this year.


----------

